# Hilfe! Negative Zeitangabe



## rod (21. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich versuche zur zeit mir n kleines Programm zu schreiben mit dem ich meine tägl. Arbeitszeit speichern und Auswerten kann. Zum speichern der Daten benutze ich my-sql server 5.0.22.

Das Programm läuft auch super nur ein Fehler bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen weil ich erst seit ca. 3 Wochen versuche mir Java 'anzueignen' und einfach keine Lösung finde.  
Und zwar tritt er beim ausführen von folgendem Query auf:


```
String query2 = "Update zeiten Set saldo = zeiten.ende - zeiten.beginn - '90000' where datum = '" + Datum + "'" ;
```

Mit dieser Anfrage sollen die tägl. Über- bzw. Unterstunden ermittelt werden in der DB werden auch die korrekten Werte gespeichert nur wenn ich jetzt aus dem Java Programm heraus den Saldo ausgeben will und dieser negativ ist bekomme ich die Meldung: Bad format for Time '-01:20:00' in column xxx

Die Ausgabe ist folgendermaßen gelöst.


```
System.out.println("Datum: " + rs.getDate("Datum") + " Anfangszeit: " + rs.getTime("Beginn") + " Ende: " + rs.getTime("Ende") + " Pause " + rs.getTime("Beginn_Pause") + " Bis " + rs.getTime("Ende_Pause") + " Saldo: " + rs.getTime("Saldo"));
```

ich hoffe mal das einer von auch ne idee hat wie mans lösen könnte bin auf jeden fall dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## RaoulDuke (21. Aug 2006)

Soweit ich weiss kann ein Datum/Timestamp in einer Datenbank normalerweise nicht negativ sein. Ich würde als Saldo keinen Timestamp nehmen, sondern einfach einen Zahlenwert der postiv und negativ sein kann, und mit dem Sekunden oder Minuten zählen.


----------



## rod (21. Aug 2006)

jo danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Hat geklappt auch wenn ich noch n bisschen rumtricksen musste.


----------

